# bio oil in early pregnancy



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

HI I, I want to start using moisturisers on my stomach to try and prevent any stretch marks 
could you tell me is it safe to use bio oil in early pregnancy. 
also could you recommend any other oils or creams that are good to use


kind regards
Laura


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am afraid I have no idea as it is not really a medicine. 
If you read the product information it has loads and loads of ingredients and it would be impossible to say if they are absorbed and if so what effect they would have.

Personally, I would not use it in early pregnancy.

There is very little that stops or prevents stretch marks. Being as healthy as possible, drinking plenty of water and eating good quality food, fruits/vegetables and not smoking or drinking are likely to have as much effect.
You genes are also important - if your mother had stretch marks you are likely to get them or if she didn't you are less likely.

Plus making sure that you do not eat for two adults     is important - you only need 200-300 extra calories a day in the second half of pregnancy. Eat little and often when hungry and make sure all your food is nutiritous and take exercise throughout pregnancy - walking or swimming are good examples to keep the weight gain very slow and steady and really only enough fat gain for the baby's support system when it is born - i.e. for breast feeding.

Depending on your starting weight you only need to gain 10-15kg or there abouts the WHOLE pregnancy. Some people put on 4 stones and they get stretch marks as a result.

Cocoa butter like the palmers is meant to be a nice cream to use.

I still haven't opened my bottle of it and I am 28 weeks. My MW commented that there was not a stretch mark in sight on me on Tuesday. My mum did not get them, and I eat lots of fruit and veg and have never drunk or smoked. I am pre-pregnancy overweight, and have been very careful to keep my weight gain down to a reasonable amount - I have put on about a stone since before the IVF - only about 9lbs since booking and I exercise every day.


----------

